# zay 7045 dro on y-axis



## bentprop (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had this 400mm dro laying around for 3 months,and decided it's time to fit the thing.The scale was too long,so I lopped off 150mm,using a piercing saw,or jeweller's saw.





I should have measured more carefully,as after fitting I found the scale to be around 30 mm too short! I hadn't allowed for the length of the reading head..But on we go.
The sides of the base on this machine are not vertical,and the slide not even with the base,so I opted to fit the scale on two stand-offs:




However,drilling and tapping the sides was not straightforward,due to the lack of space under the table,and the drill chuck hitting the base.I had to make an extension to hold the 5mmtap:




Then I found the 5mm bottoming tap shaft was of a different diameter!Drat and double drat,another tool to make:




Because I had to drill the tapping holes with my battery drill,they are at slightly different angles.Doh!
I had no suitable rubber washers,so I took 2 ballcock washers,and punched a hole in each:




Also due to the lack of "cat swinging"space,I had to resort to the infamous tap-breaker T handle to tap the mounting hole for the reading head.Using the tommy bar was the only way I was going to get that hole tapped.
Btw.,what looks like rust in the photo,is actually oil.I like 'em well lubricated.




Standoffs fitted to table,and scale fitted on standoffs with rubber washers.
I also fitted a very thin rubber washer under the reading head bracket bolt,as the surface it fits on is as rough as a bear's a*#e.
So it all fits like this,using the factory bracket behind the reading head.




Much too my surprise,after all the trouble I had the unit worked perfectly.
The display is fitted on the same panel as the x-axis one,as I had left space on there for this very occasion.
This is fitted on one of the screws holding on the electrical box front panel,which was a temporary solution.6 months later it is still there 
I intend to build some sort of movable arm,so I can move it in any direction,but I'm happy as it is for the moment.
All that's left to do is a protective cover over the scale.


----------

